# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  Lg Optimus Net P690 hard reset

## mohamed73

If you forgot your screen lock combination or password follow these steps.
Warning !All data will be lost!
1.Press together volume down +home button + power button
2.Release your fingers of the phone when Androis logo appear
3.Wait untiil format is complete and phone reboot

----------

